# bonding help with new hedgehog



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, I just got princess peaches two weeks ago and shes two months old. She's a very friendly hedgehog. When I got her she was shy but now I can pet her face, ears, belly, feet, chin everything! She seems super comfortable with me.
I hold her 4 maybe 5 hours a day ( mostly at lunch and night time )
But I hear her making these clicking maybe popping noises in her cage. I read that means she's terrified )):
I don't know what it is or why
Help please!!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Are the noises soft? If so, I wouldn't worry. Soft noises are pretty normal. If not, it's possible she's making those sounds in her sleep. They make all kinds of noise in their sleep: 




Are there other people or animals around that might be scaring her?


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

No its often when she's alone she does it, I suppose it is in her sleep, thank you!! 
thank you so much like I said its only been two weeks and everything scares me I want her to be happy


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh. just listened to that video LOL. that's so funny!!!


----------

